# Shooter gets two more SH passes....



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our newest pup earned two more SH ribbons this last weekend (has 3 passes now)! 

He had a controlled break on the last test, but was clean for the day and passed....! He is now 20 months old and will hopefully finish his SH in the upcoming tests in Iowa. Then its is on to the big time with MH tests.....so glad for his progress!

More next time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Best of luck in the upcoming tests in Iowa.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wowser, congratulations!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Good job.
Sounds like a few shot fliers in training are in order. Maybe even better, shackled ducks.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Good job.
> Sounds like a few shot fliers in training are in order. Maybe even better, shackled ducks.


Yep, brought some ducks back from the Hunt Test, just for that effort....we have two weeks to help him recall what he already knows about line manners....he still has a bit of puppy in him....! Golden's mature a bit slower than Labs....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> Golden's mature a bit slower than Labs....


Maybe, I don't have a large enough sample of either to say. 

We rarely pick up a flier first in training. Don't want the dogs to expect it and it can make memory marks more challenging. 
Enforcing line manners is a lifetime thing with some dogs. Aside from breaking, the dog has to work with you on the line. Out of order fliers in training help with that. 
Many of the top field trial handlers I know are up early on trial days doing wagon wheel drills.

You have time but be careful. Over training on line manners can affect a dogs marking. Over training on anything has side effects in my experience.


----------

